# Su indicazione del caro Perplesso cari FORUMISTI CHIEDO:



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


Credo che la migliore umiliazione sia ignorarlo davanti agli altri.
Ti mette nella posizione di renderlo ridicolo senza però rischiare che faccia valere il suo potere su di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


Vestiti più figa che puoi ogni giorno e per contro sii con lui una perfetta macchina da guerra, fredda e professionale, sorridi solo agli altri :smile: a lui mezzi sorrisi quel che basta per non dargli ragione di prenderlo del tutto per  il culo, l'alternativa è mandarlo a MVFC ma poi da quanto ho capito ci rimetti il lavoro e di questi tempi :unhappy: insomma divertiti un po' tanto lui sta cercando di mettermi in difficoltà e tu fai altrettanto con lui con le armi che ti si addicono avvenenza e intelligenza, ciao :smile:


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Bisbigliagli all'orecchio che ultimamente viene a turbare i tuoi sogni di notte e poi lascia che si faccia fuori da sè ammazzandosi di pugnette :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Bisbigliagli all'orecchio che ultimamente viene a turbare i tuoi sogni di notte e poi lascia che si faccia fuori da sè ammazzandosi di pugnette :mexican:


Rischia di farsi fuori in poco tempo :carneval: ottima idea :carneval:


----------



## emme76 (26 Agosto 2013)

*cara Calipso*

io non gliela darei per nessun motivo, anche a costo di rischiare il posto.
La dignità la prima cosa.


Non so, non ti consiglierei di provocarlo...non si sa mai sti provoloni come reagiscono.


----------



## emme76 (26 Agosto 2013)

il mio forse futuro capo ogni tanto butta l'amo, ma io non abbocco.

Mi ha fatto dei complimenti quando ho indossato un vestito e penso che non lo indosserò più.
Perché se ci prova davvero, gli do' due sberle e davvero perdo un lavoro quasi mai iniziato.

E poi mi sentirei umiliata. Perciò evito all'origine.


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


...io gli farei un gran bocchino ( nel bagno uffici naturalmente)
di quelli con risucchio.
dopo, gli decanteri le dot*i* del collega accanto...
tanto per dire.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


ma lui ti ha mai umiliata? ti ha fatto vergognare di te stessa, o comunque ci ha provato?
non so, ma da quello che racconti non mi sembra che tu c'entri qualcosa, quindi non vedo perchè dovresti provare ad umiliarlo, a meno che non hai qualche motivo di metterti a difendere queste colleghe, tipo il fatto che non sono in grado di provvedere autonomamente
il fatto è che in linea generale non è bello mettersi in testa di umiliare qualcuno, e comunque, secondo me, mai minacciare cose che non sei in grado di mettere in pratica...


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Pare che il soggetto in questione appartenga alla categoria di quelli che non sanno tenere la mani  in tasca.

peraltro si dovrebbe anche chiedere a Calipso che intende con lo sperimentato sulla propria pelle il suo potere di vita e di morte (lavorativa,immagino)


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pare che il soggetto in questione appartenga alla categoria di quelli che non sanno tenere la mani  in tasca.
> 
> peraltro si dovrebbe anche chiedere a Calipso che intende con lo sperimentato sulla propria pelle il suo potere di vita e di morte (lavorativa,immagino)



allora è un reato (anche più di uno, probabilmente)
di fronte ai reati, si sa cosa bisogna fare
se non lo si fa, ci si mette nell'assurda posizione di "accettare" di essere vittima e si presta il fianco al verificarsi di ulteriori episodi, e con il tempo, se le cose peggiorano, ci si pente di non aver agito subito
sono cose molto spiacevoli, però pensateci bene, purtroppo è così


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2013)

Sai anche meglio di me che il tipo di reato di cui si potrebbe ipotizzare non è semplicissimo da provare in dibattimento.

per cui,per ora è meglio non affrontare questo capitolo.

e mi concentrerei sul fatto che Calipso vuole che il soggetto in questione le stia a 4 palmi dal culo,sia fisicamente che moralmente.

e già che c'è,anche togliersi un piccolo sfizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


Cosa vuol dire "che accetta"? 
Tra le condizioni per essere assunte o per poter svolgere il tuo lavoro ci sono il vestirsi da zoccola e l'accondiscendere (a cosa?)?
Anche il mio capo è così, ma continua con certi atteggiamenti solo con chi gli dà corda.
Con questo non voglio dire che tu gliene dia, sia ben chiaro. Magari è un coglione e basta.
Io penso che essere inflessibili nei propri compiti, dimostrare volontà di risolvere e gestire i problemi e non  dare motivi per criticare il lavoro svolto  metta al riparo da molte situazioni ambigue.


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2013)

allora se tu sei vestita bene e gnocca, mica vuol dire che ci devi andare a letto. prima o poi si stufa, lo fanno tutti. basta avere un attegiamento gentile ma sfuggente.

magari nel fratempo comincia guardarti in torno per un lavoro dove i stimano per quello che fai e non per quello che dai!

buona notte...


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


fai bene il tuo lavoro e nessuno potrà dirti nulla.
la professionalità è la prima cosa... e se continua fagli capire che non hai paura di fare una denuncia per molestie.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io gli farei un gran bocchino ( nel bagno uffici naturalmente)
> di quelli con risucchio.
> dopo, gli decanteri le dot*i* del collega accanto...
> tanto per dire.


Infatti. Lo manderebbe k.o.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire "che accetta"?
> Tra le condizioni per essere assunte o per poter svolgere il tuo lavoro ci sono il vestirsi da zoccola e l'accondiscendere (a cosa?)?
> Anche il mio capo è così, ma continua con certi atteggiamenti solo con chi gli dà corda.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu gliene dia, sia ben chiaro. Magari è un coglione e basta.
> Io penso che essere inflessibili nei propri compiti, dimostrare volontà di risolvere e gestire i problemi e non  dare motivi per criticare il lavoro svolto  metta al riparo da molte situazioni ambigue.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Vorrei dire una cosa da uomo.
Io trovo che una donna che ha l'esigenza di umiliare un uomo sia una donna inconcludente.
Perchè così facendo spreca energie usando armi improprie.
Umiliare un uomo è sempre la peggior strategia per una donna, la peggiore.

Così ella vanifica tutti i super poteri che iddio le diè...

Quante volte ho visto donne che con astuzia, malizia, lusinghe, dolcezze gentilezza...in pratica si fanno servire da un uomo in tutto e per tutto facendo in modo che così lui si senta valido e importante?

In realtà a loro non gliene frega niente di quest'uomo, ma amano farsi servire....

In pratica governano a bacchetta sto povero mal capitato e lui non se ne accorge....

In genere attuano sto meccanismo solo con uomini che fondalmentalmente reputano stupidi no?
E poi strizzano l'occhio agli altri compiaciute dicendo...sono brava eh a pararmi torno il direttore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> allora se tu sei vestita bene e gnocca, mica vuol dire che ci devi andare a letto. prima o poi si stufa, lo fanno tutti. basta avere un attegiamento gentile ma sfuggente.
> 
> magari nel fratempo comincia guardarti in torno per un lavoro dove i stimano per quello che fai e non per quello che dai!
> 
> buona notte...


Magari nel frattempo lui si smona di lei perchè trova una sua collega più interessante e carina...e così la lascia in pace...perchè ha trovato una che gli piace di più....


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lui ti ha mai umiliata? ti ha fatto vergognare di te stessa, o comunque ci ha provato?
> non so, ma da quello che racconti non mi sembra che tu c'entri qualcosa, quindi non vedo perchè dovresti provare ad umiliarlo, a meno che non hai qualche motivo di metterti a difendere queste colleghe, tipo il fatto che non sono in grado di provvedere autonomamente
> il fatto è che in linea generale non è bello mettersi in testa di umiliare qualcuno, e comunque, secondo me, mai minacciare cose che non sei in grado di mettere in pratica...


Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
 essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi", 
essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"... 
sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto  molto meglio

ed infine essere demansionata perdendo tutti i benefit del mio contratto perchè mi sono 
rifiutata di eseguire un ordine impartito, perchè avrebbe significato fare qualcosa di illegale,

E questo è solo la punta dell'iceberg....

secondo te è sufficiente per sentirsi leggermente umiliata?

Se pensi che siano tutte cose normali accomodati, ti cedo il mio posto. 

E' ovvio che il mio 3D era una provocazione... ma ti garantisco... che definirlo maschilista è dire poco.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto molto meglio
> ...



purtroppo il mondo è pieno di questi tizi e pieno di questi posti di lavoro...

sul demansionamento fai un reclamo, avrete dei sindacati ai quali potete rivogervi o no?

e poi con molta grazia fagli capire che se non la pianta con le molestie gli crei uno scandalo che non si conta rivolgendosi all'organismo di vigilanza... poi ovviamente se tutto questo non c'è allora io non mi preoccuperei più di tanto e comincierei ad insultarlo velatamente fino a che non viene e mi ri-minaccia di aver comprato la mia anima e gli farei vivere 5 minuti di terrore puro minacciando di sputtanarlo per tutti i paesi limitrofi, compresa moglie, figli parenti stretti...

niente... stamattina non ce la posso fare

a me sti uomini che si approfittano mi stanno veramente sui coglioni perchè poi alle strette sono dei codardi senza palle che si fanno forti del ruolo che ricoprono...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto molto meglio
> ...


Bè direi che la situazione è molto più seria di come la pensavo
Io credo che dovresti rivolgerti a qualcuno
Non ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia?


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto molto meglio
> ...


uhm...sono in effetti cose pesanti,parecchio. Ma lui è il boss ? ti ha assunta lui ? non c'è un ufficio personale ? il solo fatto che un direttore ammetta di aver assunto una persona solo per il suo aspetto è sintomo di quanto sia un gran bel coglione (ovvio che non ti ha assunto per quello,ma gia' il solo dirlo apertamente....). Non so,immagino tu ti senta tra l'incudine e il martello,sopra lui nell'organigramma non c'è nessuno ? in effetti non saprei che fare...


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto  molto meglio
> ...



secondo me mettere nello stesso discorso scollature, maschilismo ed attività illegali non è una provocazione, ma un sintomo di superficialità estrema, che spero non ti appartenga
traduzione: se siamo qua per sparare cazzate, ok, altrimenti a me sembrano discorsi deliranti


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè direi che la situazione è molto più seria di come la pensavo
> Io credo che dovresti rivolgerti a qualcuno
> Non ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia?




Purtroppo no... non solo non abbiamo i sindacati... ma ovviamente tutto questo mi è stato detto a porte chiuse. Fortunatamente da quando sono stata spostata di ufficio non lavoro più a diretto contatto con lui... Per questo ieri quando l'ho incontrato nei corridoi mi ha disgustata...


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me mettere nello stesso discorso scollature, maschilismo ed attività illegali non è una provocazione, ma un sintomo di superficialità estrema, che spero non ti appartenga
> traduzione: se siamo qua per sparare cazzate, ok, altrimenti a me sembrano discorsi deliranti


Ti ho risposto in quel modo per quello che hai scritto nel tuo 3D, per farti capire che qui non c'era bisogno di difendere nessuno e che ero stata umiliata  io direttamente.

 Come potrai immaginare, non sono nella posizione di poter fare delle azioni dirette. Mi sono dovuta adattare e quando mi sono difesa, sono stata demansionata.

Non posso rivolgermi ai sindacati e ufficialmente (a causa di questioni contrattuali nelle quali non posso ovviamente scendere nei dettagli) il demansionamento non è ufficiale.

il mio 3D era una provocazione dovuta ad un discorso precedente tra me Farfalla e Perplesso....e come tale credevo sarebbe stata presa.....Visto l'anonimato e il tono spesso scherzoso e provocatorio nel forum. 

Fortunatamente a causa dello spostamento non ho più molto spesso a che fare con lui.
 Ieri l'ho incontrato e ho espresso il mio disgusto nel forum. 
tutto qui. 

Ovviamente, sto cercando un altro lavoro ma come potrai immaginare, i tempi sono quello che sono.


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> uhm...sono in effetti cose pesanti,parecchio. Ma lui è il boss ? ti ha assunta lui ? non c'è un ufficio personale ? il solo fatto che un direttore ammetta di aver assunto una persona solo per il suo aspetto è sintomo di quanto sia un gran bel coglione (ovvio che non ti ha assunto per quello,ma gia' il solo dirlo apertamente....). Non so,immagino tu ti senta tra l'incudine e il martello,sopra lui nell'organigramma non c'è nessuno ? in effetti non saprei che fare...


Io ho scelto di mantenere la mia dignità e di ricominciare, mettendomi completamente in discussione, in un altro ufficio aspettando la SUA pensione.


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sai anche meglio di me che il tipo di reato di cui si potrebbe ipotizzare non è semplicissimo da provare in dibattimento.
> 
> per cui,per ora è meglio non affrontare questo capitolo.
> 
> ...



:forza:


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire "che accetta"?
> Tra le condizioni per essere assunte o per poter svolgere il tuo lavoro ci sono il vestirsi da zoccola e l'accondiscendere (a cosa?)?
> Anche il mio capo è così, ma continua con certi atteggiamenti solo con chi gli dà corda.
> Con questo non voglio dire che tu gliene dia, sia ben chiaro. Magari è un coglione e basta.
> Io penso che essere inflessibili nei propri compiti, dimostrare volontà di risolvere e gestire i problemi e non dare motivi per criticare il lavoro svolto metta al riparo da molte situazioni ambigue.


Io non gli ho dato corda e lui mi ha allontanato. 
Ora che non lavoro più con lui va meglio... Ieri incontrarlo mi ha fatto risalire la carogna... quando mi ha cinto la vita, dicendomi che ora "ero ancora più carina".... mi è venuta la nausea... e quindi mi sono sfogata nel forum... 
In questo nuovo ufficio sto ricominciando... e va meglio.. ( anche qui la direzione è maschile, ma sembra essere una persona diversa..)


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto in quel modo per quello che hai scritto nel tuo 3D, per farti capire che qui non c'era bisogno di difendere nessuno e che ero stata umiliata  io direttamente.
> 
> Come potrai immaginare, non sono nella posizione di poter fare delle azioni dirette. Mi sono dovuta adattare e quando mi sono difesa, sono stata demansionata.
> 
> ...



a parte che forse non hai ben presente la distinzione tra illecito civile/amministrativo e illegalità, dicevo solo che mi sembra alquanto superficiale scrivere accuse gravi in un contesto scherzoso, pur se anonimo
ma ovviamente è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

:rotfl:sempre misurato





Spider ha detto:


> ...io gli farei un gran bocchino ( nel bagno uffici naturalmente)
> di quelli con risucchio.
> dopo, gli decanteri le dot*i* del collega accanto...
> tanto per dire.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

trovato!

In mp ti passo i contatti di una delle più fedeli delle mie apostole...quella prima a destra^

Vai da lei, e ti fai marchiare la natica sinistra con i tre teschi del conte!

Poi porta a cena il direttore e spingi i giochini fino ad un certo punto...

Fai in modo che lui possa essere dietro di te a sollevarti il vestito...
E quando vedrà i tre teschi del conte....

tu gli dirai sospirando dicendo eh si ....io sono donna del conte....

Vedrai lui tremare e sbiancare....e non oserà torcerti un pelo della figa...

Ma perchè il miracolo avvenga tu non devi avere la figa depilata quella sera...

E credimi finchè porterai con onore quel marchio nulla di male ti potrà accadere...

E così capisci cosa intendono le donne quando dicono...
Sai ho conosciuto il conte
e mi è rimasto molto impresso!


In altre parole Califfa....pensa a lavorare e fregatene di certe questioni....
Se vuoi avere vita serena e carriera impara a mandar giùrospi con nonchalanche...

Beh casso se te sbatte con violenza dentro un cesso...ok denuncialo...
Ma credimi sai anche noi uomini nel mondo del lavoro patiamo vieppiù "piccoli fastidi"....sai?


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> trovato!
> 
> In mp ti passo i contatti di una delle più fedeli delle mie apostole...quella prima a destra^
> 
> ...



Caro conte... Infatti... son qua che mando giù rospetti  e va bene così!


----------



## tenebroso67 (27 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Vestiti più figa che puoi ogni giorno *e per contro sii con lui una perfetta macchina da guerra, fredda e professionale, sorridi solo agli altri :smile: a lui mezzi sorrisi quel che basta per non dargli ragione di prenderlo del tutto per  il culo........


Questa mi sembra l'idea migliore,
crudele ed efficace allo stesso tempo per ridicolizzarlo e auto-avvelenarlo con tutto il testosterone che secernera' guardandola....


----------



## tenebroso67 (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> trovato!
> 
> In mp ti passo i contatti di una delle più fedeli delle mie apostole...quella prima a destra^
> 
> ...



hai colpito ancora.... impagabile !!

quotone....!:up:


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto  molto meglio
> ...


Ma è possibile che non trovi un'altro lavoro?

Io una volta mi sono licenziata da un lavoro strapagato ed interessantissimo perché la titolare 'donna' era troppo assillante, essendo una donna sola e amica mia pretendeva che le tenevo anche compagnia! Mi sono presa con lei e mi sono licenziata!

Adesso faccio un lavoro molto più noioso e meno pagato, ma il mio titolare 'maschio' mi rispetta e mi sento più realizzata così!


----------



## Flavia (27 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ma è possibile che non trovi un'altro lavoro?
> 
> Io una volta mi sono licenziata da un lavoro strapagato ed interessantissimo perché la titolare 'donna' era troppo assillante, essendo una donna sola e amica mia pretendeva che le tenevo anche compagnia! Mi sono presa con lei e mi sono licenziata!
> 
> Adesso faccio un lavoro molto più noioso e meno pagato, ma il mio titolare 'maschio' mi rispetta e mi sento più realizzata così!


Nordica, non è così facile
già avere un lavoro di questi tempi
è una rarità
capisco, e so che non si può andare
tutti i giorni al lavoro con l'ansia
per quello che sai che dovrai sopportare
sono situazioni odiose, e purtroppo
leggo che sono comuni a molte


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me mettere nello stesso discorso scollature, maschilismo ed attività illegali non è una provocazione, ma un sintomo di superficialità estrema, che spero non ti appartenga
> traduzione: se siamo qua per sparare cazzate, ok, altrimenti a me sembrano discorsi deliranti


perchè deliranti?    io tutta questa superficialità non la vedo


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè deliranti?    io tutta questa superficialità non la vedo



perchè accusare una persona di chiedere complicità nel mettere in essere attività illegali, è cosa grave, secondo me

la superficialità sta nell'accostare il fatto di cui sopra alle scollature etc., come dicevo prima


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè accusare una persona di chiedere complicità nel mettere in essere attività illegali, è cosa grave, secondo me
> 
> la superficialità sta nell'accostare il fatto di cui sopra alle scollature etc., come dicevo prima


non direi.   Il tipo descritto da Calipso vorrebbe solo donna condiscendenti.   non solo sessualmente.

gli serve anche qualcuna che esegua i suoi ordini nel porre in essere determinate cose.

per meglio dire,se io ti assumo dichiaratamente per il tuo aspetto fregandomene della tua preparazione,posso pensare anche che tu non ti accorga che ti faccio fare qualcosa di illegale.

se poi ti porto anche a letto,ho anche una potente arma di ricatto nei tuoi confronti,soprattutto se tu 6 sposata7fidanzata


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non direi.   Il tipo descritto da Calipso vorrebbe solo donna condiscendenti.   non solo sessualmente.
> 
> gli serve anche qualcuna che esegua i suoi ordini nel porre in essere determinate cose.
> 
> ...



veramente lei ha detto che le è stato chiesto di partecipare ad attività illegali, che è un po' diverso...

comunque, visto che si lamentava del contratto, bisogna vedere se ad es. vi è previsto di passare del tempo su un forum
questo per dire che probabilmente la cosa si poteva recepire molto più onestamente così:
il capo è stronzo ma comunque io mi faccio i fatti miei!


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè accusare una persona di chiedere complicità nel mettere in essere attività illegali, è cosa grave, secondo me
> 
> la superficialità sta nell'accostare il fatto di cui sopra alle scollature etc., come dicevo prima


Accusare una persona è cosa grave. Io devo partire dal presupposto che Calipso dica la verita',quindi è mooolto piu' grave "ordinare" ad un sottoposto di compiere illeciti,poi di che gravita' non sta' a noi giudicarlo e non credo lo sapremo mai. Magari possiamo parlare del fatto che si è partiti cazzeggiando dalle mani sul sedere e si è giunti alla guardia di finanza,quello si...ma secondo me sono di una gravita' inaudita entrambe,sia le mani sul culo che gli "ordini truffaldini",chiamiamoli così.


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente lei ha detto che le è stato chiesto di partecipare ad attività illegali, che è un po' diverso...
> 
> *comunque, visto che si lamentava del contratto, bisogna vedere se ad es. vi è previsto di passare del tempo su un forum
> *questo per dire che probabilmente la cosa si poteva recepire molto più onestamente così:
> il capo è stronzo ma comunque io mi faccio i fatti miei!


no comment

in ogni caso ha detto che ora non lavora piu' in quell'ufficio.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Accusare una persona è cosa grave. Io devo partire dal presupposto che Calipso dica la verita',quindi è mooolto piu' grave "ordinare" ad un sottoposto di compiere illeciti,poi di che gravita' non sta' a noi giudicarlo e non credo lo sapremo mai. Magari possiamo parlare del fatto che si è partiti cazzeggiando dalle mani sul sedere e si è giunti alla guardia di finanza,quello si...ma secondo me sono di una gravita' inaudita entrambe,sia le mani sul culo che gli "ordini truffaldini",chiamiamoli così.



infatti io avevo detto che di fronte ai reati si sa cosa bisogna fare

comunque anche tu metti assieme illecito e illegalità, non è la stessa cosa


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> no comment
> 
> in ogni caso ha detto che ora non lavora piu' in quell'ufficio.



guarda che per me può fare quello che vuole, anche stare sul forum da mane a sera, in tutti gli uffici possibili ed immaginabili

boh, evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi
poi è ovvio che qua siamo tutti santi ed abbiamo sempre ragione!
tranne free


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che per me può fare quello che vuole, anche stare sul forum da mane a sera, in tutti gli uffici possibili ed immaginabili
> 
> boh, evidentemente non riesco a spiegarmi
> poi è ovvio che qua siamo *tutti santi *ed abbiamo sempre ragione!
> tranne free


No Free....hai preso proprio la persona sbagliata. Non voglio puntualizzare sulle parole scritte da Calipso,che sia stato illecito,illegale,illeggittimo,mi frega poco. Mi interessa di piu' che si rischia di spostare l'attenzione su questa cosa qua piuttosto che sul fatto che un direttore tocchi il culo ad una collega e le dica come vestirsi l'indomani...tutto qua.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No Free....hai preso proprio la persona sbagliata. Non voglio puntualizzare sulle parole scritte da Calipso,*che sia stato illecito,illegale,illeggittimo,mi frega poco.* Mi interessa di piu' che si rischia di spostare l'attenzione su questa cosa qua piuttosto che sul fatto che un direttore tocchi il culo ad una collega e le dica come vestirsi l'indomani...tutto qua.



invece a me ha colpito di più proprio 'sta cosa, ovvero il lanciare accuse gravi su un forum in mezzo al cazzeggio generale

che devo farci?


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente lei ha detto che le è stato chiesto di partecipare ad attività illegali, che è un po' diverso...
> 
> comunque, visto che si lamentava del contratto, bisogna vedere se ad es. vi è previsto di passare del tempo su un forum
> questo per dire che probabilmente la cosa si poteva recepire molto più onestamente così:
> il capo è stronzo ma comunque io mi faccio i fatti miei!


ora 6 tu che la fai troppo semplicistica   ovvio che nessun contratto ti consenta di cazzeggiare sui fora in orario di lavoro (ma mi pare che Calipso in orario di lavoro si connetta di rado.....)

il punto gli è che Calipso non poteva farsi i cazzi propri,perchè il DG pretenderebbe che lei si faccia anche i cazzi suoi,sia in senso metaforico che sessuale......

Poi il discorso della partecipazione eventuale ad attività illegali non lo voglio affrontare volutamente,perchè non mi pare il caso di farlo pubblicamente qui sul forum.

Non mettiamo Calipso in guai peggiori,facendole scrivere qualcosa di compromettente


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece a me ha colpito di più proprio 'sta cosa, ovvero il lanciare accuse gravi su un forum in mezzo al cazzeggio generale
> 
> *che devo farci?*


mah...stasera lasagne,barbaresco,e siamo a posto così


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora 6 tu che la fai troppo semplicistica   ovvio che nessun contratto ti consenta di cazzeggiare sui fora in orario di lavoro (ma mi pare che Calipso in orario di lavoro si connetta di rado.....)
> 
> il punto gli è che Calipso non poteva farsi i cazzi propri,perchè il DG pretenderebbe che lei si faccia anche i cazzi suoi,sia in senso metaforico che sessuale......
> 
> ...



appunto, le ho solo detto che è un atteggiamento superficiale, poco serio, secondo me
e ammetto che io faccio seriamente anche le cazzate


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> mah...stasera lasagne,barbaresco,e siamo a posto così



ok, andata!:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ma è possibile che non trovi un'altro lavoro?
> 
> Io una volta mi sono licenziata da un lavoro strapagato ed interessantissimo perché la titolare 'donna' era troppo assillante, essendo una donna sola e amica mia pretendeva che le tenevo anche compagnia! Mi sono presa con lei e mi sono licenziata!
> 
> Adesso faccio un lavoro molto più noioso e meno pagato, ma il mio titolare 'maschio' mi rispetta e mi sento più realizzata così!



Lo sto cercando... Ma la mia competenza professionale in questo momento non è facilmente rivendibile....In ogni caso, avendo cambiato ufficio e di conseguenza mansione, sto imparando qualcosa di nuovo che probabilmente aprirà nuove strade...


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nordica, non è così facile
> già avere un lavoro di questi tempi
> è una rarità
> capisco, e so che non si può andare
> ...


:up::up::up::up: quoto. Grazie... sembra che qua nessuno si sia trovato in situazioni antipatiche! fortunati loro...


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente lei ha detto che le è stato chiesto di partecipare ad attività illegali, che è un po' diverso...
> 
> comunque, visto che si lamentava del contratto, bisogna vedere se ad es. vi è previsto di passare del tempo su un forum
> questo per dire che probabilmente la cosa si poteva recepire molto più onestamente così:
> il capo è stronzo ma comunque io mi faccio i fatti miei!


Vorrei soltanto puntualizzare un paio di cose: io non mi sono lamentata del contratto. 
Chiarisco cosa volevo dire, pensavo che fosse ovvio, per chi è tanto preparato: in una eventuale causa per demansionamento io non potrei impugnare il contratto a prova di esso. 
Inoltre, qui chi ha esageratamente peccato di superficialità di giudizio sei stata tu, mettendo addirittura in discussione la mia professionalità sul luogo di lavoro, non esageriamo adesso,   mi è sembrata  davvero una polemica sterile e priva  di utilità ai fini della conversazione.
In conclusione: nel momento in cui io racconto un'esperienza la racconto in toto: se lo faccio omettendo  nomi cognomi e contesti non danneggio nè accuso nessuno. Porto semplicemente la mia testimonianza. 
In questo non credo di essere stata superficiale. Se la persona in questione si comporta male sotto diversi aspetti non è un problema mio. 
Poi, Free, questo è un paese libero quindi puoi pensare ciò che meglio credi, ma per fare la "maestrina" bisogna avere le competenze e la elasticità di saper valutare una situazione nella sua totalità e nel contesto in cui viene espressa, prima di sparare sentenze.


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: quoto. Grazie... sembra che qua nessuno si sia trovato in situazioni antipatiche! fortunati loro...


si è una fortuna
non essere molestati sul luogo di lavoro
(premetto che io lavoro da casa
ed in ufficio ci vado solo per consegnare il lavoro
o per riunioni ecc ecc)
avevo il mio capo che si divertiva 
a fare i provolone, un giorno
all'ennesima sua battutina
gli ho dato una rispostaccia
lui si è scusato, e da allora si è
sempre comportato in modo impeccabile
credo che nel suo atteggiamento
non ci fosse cattiveria, ma solo
l'abitudine ad atteggiarsi
come il "meglio fico del bigoncio"


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vorrei soltanto puntualizzare un paio di cose: io non mi sono lamentata del contratto.
> Chiarisco cosa volevo dire, pensavo che fosse ovvio, per chi è tanto preparato: in una eventuale causa per demansionamento io non potrei impugnare il contratto a prova di esso.
> Inoltre, qui chi ha esageratamente peccato di superficialità di giudizio sei stata tu, mettendo addirittura in discussione la mia professionalità sul luogo di lavoro, non esageriamo adesso,   mi è sembrata  davvero una polemica sterile e priva  di utilità ai fini della conversazione.
> In conclusione: nel momento in cui io racconto un'esperienza la racconto in toto: se lo faccio omettendo  nomi cognomi e contesti non danneggio nè accuso nessuno. Porto semplicemente la mia testimonianza.
> ...



già, ci mancava che mettevi anche nomi e cognomi!
comunque per me ovviamente è l'accostamento ad essere superficiale, mica altro, l'ho fatto notare e per te non è così, amen, anche se prima dicevi di volere dritte su come fare ad umiliare il capo, ora invece dici che porti semplicemente la tua testimonianza
bah
del resto guarda che belle insinuazioni hai fatto su di me, azz!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto  molto meglio
> ...


Il suo comportamento con te è denunciabile e hai pure notizie di reato. Di che ti preoccupi? Sei tu che hai potere su di lui.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: quoto. Grazie... *sembra che qua nessuno si sia trovato in situazioni antipatiche! *fortunati loro...



come no?

il tuo capo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> già, ci mancava che mettevi anche nomi e cognomi!
> comunque per me ovviamente è l'accostamento ad essere superficiale, mica altro, l'ho fatto notare e per te non è così, amen, anche se prima dicevi di volere dritte su come fare ad umiliare il capo, ora invece dici che porti semplicemente la tua testimonianza
> bah
> del resto guarda che belle insinuazioni hai fatto su di me, azz!:rotfl:


Io ti ho capita.
Però anche mettere le mani addosso è illegale.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho capita.
> Però anche mettere le mani addosso è illegale.



giusto
e infatti ovviamente le donne oggetto di molestie vanno su un forum a chiedere come fare ad umiliare il prossimo...

ma di che stiamo parlando?:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> giusto
> e infatti ovviamente le donne oggetto di molestie vanno su un forum a chiedere come fare ad umiliare il prossimo...
> 
> ma di che stiamo parlando?:singleeye:


Io non lo farei. Può esserci chi non vuole adire a vie legali o sindacali per la sua condizione di precariato o altro e vorrebbe cavarsela in altro modo.
Un tempo le donne si facevano vanto sia di essere oggetto di attenzioni sia di saper "mettere a posto" il "corteggiatore" molesto. Non sono certa che tutto questo sia superato.


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> giusto
> e infatti ovviamente le donne oggetto di molestie vanno su un forum a chiedere come fare ad umiliare il prossimo...
> 
> ma di che stiamo parlando?:singleeye:


forse è solo una donna esasperata
e si è sfogata così


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse è solo una donna esasperata
> e si è sfogata così


certamente loro... non si sono mai trovate in certe situazioni. 

buon per loro! 

del resto, leggere i pensieri altrui è sempre costruttivo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse è solo una donna esasperata
> e si è sfogata così


non è solo esasperata,ma anche amareggiata dal fatto che pur avendo le difese legali da attuare contro i comportamenti di cui è vittima,sa che non è strategicamente utile farlo perchè il tipo di reati di cui possiamo parlare sono difficili da provare in dibattimento e perchè in questo momento avendo cambiato ufficio non è oggetto di quelle attenzioni moleste di prima.

ciononostante,Calipso il soggetto lo vede passare per i corridoi e la vista le manda per traverso la colazione.

Inolttre,trattandosi di un DG,non può neppure girarsi dall'altra parte,perchè per ragioni gerarchiche è obbligata a relazionarsi con lui,dal punto di vista professionale.

per cui,dal punto di vista tattico,può solo cercare di ridicolizzarlo e cerca spunti per farlo senza rischiare ritorsioni.

almeno,io così ho inteso il suo intento


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> certamente loro... non si sono mai trovate in certe situazioni.
> 
> buon per loro!
> 
> del resto, leggere i pensieri altrui è sempre costruttivo.


queste situazioni per fortuna costituiscono
l'eccezione e non la regola
ma il messaggio che ti è stato voluto dare
secondo me, è stato attenzione 
a non farti trascinare dalle emozioni 
prima di fare un clamoroso autogol


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è solo esasperata,ma anche amareggiata dal fatto che pur avendo le difese legali da attuare contro i comportamenti di cui è vittima,sa che non è strategicamente utile farlo perchè il tipo di reati di cui possiamo parlare sono difficili da provare in dibattimento e perchè in questo momento avendo cambiato ufficio non è oggetto di quelle attenzioni moleste di prima.
> 
> ciononostante,Calipso il soggetto lo vede passare per i corridoi e la vista le manda per traverso la colazione.
> 
> ...


ribadisco cerco di capire
quali siano le emozioni che sta vivendo
la mia vicenda al suo cospetto è ridicola
e no la posso e voglio paragonare
esasperata è il primo termine che 
mi è passato nella mente per cercare
di definire il suo stato d'animo, e so che
è riduttivo


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ribadisco cerco di capire
> quali siano le emozioni che sta vivendo
> la mia vicenda al suo cospetto è ridicola
> e no la posso e voglio paragonare
> ...


nessuna vicenda di molestia è mai ridicola  diciamo che nel tuo caso il dirigente in questione non è così intoccabile come quello di Calipso per cui una risposta decisa da parte della donna è sufficiente per metterlo a posto

il problema sorge quando non basta far capire che non c'è trippa x gatti......


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è solo esasperata,ma anche amareggiata dal fatto che pur avendo le difese legali da attuare contro i comportamenti di cui è vittima,sa che non è strategicamente utile farlo perchè il tipo di reati di cui possiamo parlare sono difficili da provare in dibattimento e perchè in questo momento avendo cambiato ufficio non è oggetto di quelle attenzioni moleste di prima.
> 
> ciononostante,Calipso il soggetto lo vede passare per i corridoi e la vista le manda per traverso la colazione.
> 
> ...


Anche io ho capito così... :up:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è solo esasperata,ma anche amareggiata dal fatto che pur avendo le difese legali da attuare contro i comportamenti di cui è vittima,sa che non è strategicamente utile farlo perchè il tipo di reati di cui possiamo parlare sono difficili da provare in dibattimento e perchè in questo momento avendo cambiato ufficio non è oggetto di quelle attenzioni moleste di prima.
> 
> ciononostante,Calipso il soggetto lo vede passare per i corridoi e la vista le manda per traverso la colazione.
> 
> ...






:angelo:


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ho capito così... :up:






Bene... mi fa piacere che qualcuno abbia preso la cosa per quella che era.... oltre ad essere ovviamente uno sfogo/una testimonianza (va da se che se uno si sfoga, racconta un qualcosa e quindi da una testimonianza su un'esperienza)....


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna vicenda di molestia è mai ridicola  diciamo che nel tuo caso il dirigente in questione non è così intoccabile come quello di Calipso per cui una risposta decisa da parte della donna è sufficiente per metterlo a posto
> 
> il problema sorge quando non basta far capire che non c'è trippa x gatti......



come ho già scritto: potere di vita e di morte sui dipendenti... e lo ha dimostrato più volte. Ho cercato di metterlo a posto. 
ho ottenuto di essere spostata e demansionata. Ma questo evidentemente non era chiaro.


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ribadisco cerco di capire
> quali siano le emozioni che sta vivendo
> la mia vicenda al suo cospetto è ridicola
> e no la posso e voglio paragonare
> ...



:bravooo:


----------



## Flavia (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuna vicenda di molestia è mai ridicola  diciamo che nel tuo caso il dirigente in questione non è così intoccabile come quello di Calipso per cui una risposta decisa da parte della donna è sufficiente per metterlo a posto
> 
> il problema sorge quando non basta far capire che non c'è trippa x gatti......


diciamo che lavoro in una realtà
molto piccola ed informale
e questo è già un vantaggio
 a vedere  la questione a mente fredda 
e con il senno di poi
più che un molestatore, è un provolone
ma ciò non toglie che a me dava fastidio
perchè io al contrario di alcune mie colleghe
non gli ho mai, e dico mai dato spazio
e confidenza per un certo modo di comportarsi,
è vero anche che ho ricevuto delle scuse
e di questo mi posso ritenere più che fortunata
premetto che secondo meal mondo
non esiste nè il maschilismo, nè il femminismo
ma si incontrano persone
più o meno maleducate ed ignoranti 
che si comportano di conseguenza
(mi ci metto anche io nel calderone che credete!)
il fatto è che noto 
che alcune donne (mie colleghe)
hanno piacere ad essere oggetto di complimenti
pesanti, e rasenti il volgare se non oltre
ci scherzano e ridono, ma buon per loro
se sanno gestire come un gioco la questione
contente loro,contenti tutti!
 il problema che poi
a questo mondo non tutti siamo uguali
e a qualcun altro la cosa scoccia
e anche parecchio:smile:


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è solo esasperata,ma anche amareggiata dal fatto che pur avendo le difese legali da attuare contro i comportamenti di cui è vittima,sa che non è strategicamente utile farlo perchè il tipo di reati di cui possiamo parlare sono difficili da provare in dibattimento e perchè in questo momento avendo cambiato ufficio non è oggetto di quelle attenzioni moleste di prima.
> 
> ciononostante,Calipso* il soggetto lo vede passare per i corridoi e la vista le manda per traverso la colazione.
> *
> ...



oh che guaio!
invece il resto del mondo va in pace e d'accordissimo ognidove, sia in giro per gli uffici che sui luoghi di lavoro!
sarà sfigata lei?


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> oh che guaio!
> invece il resto del mondo va in pace e d'accordissimo ognidove, sia in giro per gli uffici che sui luoghi di lavoro!
> sarà sfigata lei?


Free....sicuramente sbaglio,sicuramente...ma sembra quasi tu stia avallando un comportamento gretto,cafone e maschilista nei confronti di una donna (stra-qualificata,tra le altre cose) su un posto di lavoro. Tra l'altro in un periodo storico nel quale si sta' cercando di fare finalmente qualcosa di concreto a livello legislativo contro la violenza sulle donne. Io da Uomo,e la maiuscola è voluta,mi sento male quando la sera sento certe notizie al tg. Sembra che io sia andato oltre,ma la violenza si vede anche in "piccole" cose a volte....
imho


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Free....sicuramente sbaglio,sicuramente...ma sembra quasi tu stia avallando un comportamento gretto,cafone e maschilista nei confronti di una donna (stra-qualificata,tra le altre cose) su un posto di lavoro. Tra l'altro in un periodo storico nel quale si sta' cercando di fare finalmente qualcosa di concreto a livello legislativo contro la violenza sulle donne. Io da Uomo,e la maiuscola è voluta,mi sento male quando la sera sento certe notizie al tg. Sembra che io sia andato oltre,ma la violenza si vede anche in "piccole" cose a volte....
> imho



infatti sbagli, e anche di parecchio, anzi, non so prorpio da dove puoi tirare fuori un mio avallo
ho dato al capo dello stronzo, basta leggere
anche il resto non lo ripeterò
e già che ci sei, bontà tua, leggi come ha qualificato me, la straqualificata
per quanto riguarda il livello legislativo, si vede che ne sta aspettando uno adatto a lei...:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> consigli per umiliare capo viscido e broccolone ma di quelli intoccabili?
> Il classico maschilista che accetta solo donne accondiscendenti vestite come delle zoccole o  quelle che si stendono ai suoi piedi a mo di zerbino?
> Premetto che...ovviamente ha potere di vita e di morte su di me ( già sperimentato.... ;( )


Fai prima a suicidarti credo...:condom:


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2013)

sarai mica un filo drastica?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Free....sicuramente sbaglio,sicuramente...ma sembra quasi tu stia avallando un comportamento gretto,cafone e maschilista nei confronti di una donna (*stra-qualificata*,tra le altre cose) su un posto di lavoro. Tra l'altro in un periodo storico nel quale si sta' cercando di fare finalmente qualcosa di concreto a livello legislativo contro la violenza sulle donne. Io da Uomo,e la maiuscola è voluta,mi sento male quando la sera sento certe notizie al tg. Sembra che io sia andato oltre,ma la violenza si vede anche in "piccole" cose a volte....
> imho


ciao nikko
spesso e volentieri scrivi cose intelligenti e sensate, e anche stavolta
nonostante ciò ho seri problemi a quotarti a causa del tuo avatar :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vorrei comunque porre un accento su quel stra-qualificata, per come lo leggo io, ripetendo un discorso di poco tempo fa sui diritti delle lavoratrici: il datore di lavoro DECIDE quale debba essere la qualifica, e può decidere che vuole una plurilaureata con tre master e conoscenza delle lingue orientali, misure 90-60-90, giusto con la mansione di fargli un pompino dopo il caffè (esagero volutamente)
direi che,senza generalizzare troppo, in qualche contesto e in qualche caso sta alla lavoratrice decidere se accettare lavori che la dequalificano o che pongono l'accento più sulle sue doti esteriori che sulle sue qualifiche.

io non prenderei un esempio come questo per avvallare l'allarmismo imperante in merito alla violenza sulle donne (che c'è esiste, nessuno la nega, ma ritengo venga letta in modo assolutamente distorto):
queste distinzioni di genere da parte dei media sono controproducenti ai fini di una parità reale

ovviamente la mia non è una critica, il tuo post mi ha indotto la riflessione


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao nikko
> spesso e volentieri scrivi cose intelligenti e sensate, e anche stavolta
> nonostante ciò ho seri problemi a quotarti a causa del tuo avatar :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



anche a me
in pratica se un utente critica i post di X che critica il comportamento di Y, allora automaticamente l'utente in questione avalla il comportamento di Y
sarà una qualche applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
domanda difficile, non ho le qualifiche per rispondere, quando lo hanno spiegato all'asilo si vede che ero assente:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao nikko
> spesso e volentieri scrivi cose intelligenti e sensate, e anche stavolta
> nonostante ciò ho seri problemi a quotarti a causa del tuo avatar :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


La tua visione potrebbe essere condivisibile (non da tutti, io non la condividerei, ad esempio) se ci fosse un'ampia possibilità di scelta lavorativa e quindi ogni lavoratore fosse libero se accettare o no. In realtà, nelle condizioni attuali, il lavoratore (si nota che uso il maschile?) ha la possibilità di scegliere solo se lavorare o no. In queste condizioni le richieste del datore di lavoro non devono passare certi limiti per non diventare abuso. Si tratta di rapporti di lavoro e non di schiavitù (esagero volutamente).
Sono riflessioni che vanno oltre il caso specifico in cui neppure si parla di datore di lavoro ma di dirigente che deve anche lui rispondere a qualcuno dei suoi comportamenti non solo di fronte alla legge.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarai mica un filo drastica?


Chi io? :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche a me
> *in pratica se un utente critica i post di X che critica il comportamento di Y, allora automaticamente l'utente in questione avalla il comportamento di Y*
> sarà una qualche applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
> domanda difficile, non ho le qualifiche per rispondere, quando lo hanno spiegato all'asilo si vede che ero assente:singleeye:


in questo caso specifico io ho capito chiaramente che tu non avvalli il comportamento di y


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La tua visione potrebbe essere condivisibile (non da tutti, io non la condividerei, ad esempio)* se ci fosse un'ampia possibilità di scelta lavorativa e quindi ogni lavoratore fosse libero se accettare o no. In realtà, nelle condizioni attuali, il lavoratore (si nota che uso il maschile?) ha la possibilità di scegliere solo se lavorare o no. In queste condizioni le richieste del datore di lavoro non devono passare certi limiti per non diventare abuso. Si tratta di rapporti di lavoro e non di schiavitù (esagero volutamente).
> Sono riflessioni che vanno oltre il caso specifico in cui *neppure si parla di datore di lavoro ma di dirigente che deve anche lui rispondere a qualcuno dei suoi comportamenti* non solo di fronte alla legge.


scusa, non ho capito cosa centri la condivisibilità in questo caso: è il mercato che funziona così

il dirigente: o si tratta di uno stronzone/coglione che si comporta così di default, nel qual caso ho seri dubbi sul fatto che il suo comportamento risulti estraneo a chi sta sopra di lui
oppure si è fissato in particolare con la nostra amica, nel qual caso io penserei a un bel discorso chiarificatore a quattr'occhi: e quando dico a quattr'occhi intendo che si parla tra lavoratori, non tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *In realtà, nelle condizioni attuali, il lavoratore (si nota che uso il maschile?) ha la possibilità di scegliere solo se lavorare o no. In queste condizioni le richieste del datore di lavoro non devono passare certi limiti per non diventare abuso. Si tratta di rapporti di lavoro e non di schiavitù (esagero volutamente).*


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, non ho capito cosa centri la condivisibilità in questo caso: è il mercato che funziona così
> 
> il dirigente: o si tratta di uno stronzone/coglione che si comporta così di default, nel qual caso ho seri dubbi sul fatto che il suo comportamento risulti estraneo a chi sta sopra di lui
> oppure si è fissato in particolare con la nostra amica, nel qual caso io penserei a un bel discorso chiarificatore a quattr'occhi: e quando dico a quattr'occhi intendo che si parla tra lavoratori, non tra uomo e donna.


Il mercato è regolato da leggi che impediscono che funzioni così.
Chi sta sopra di lui può pure essere altrettanto marpioncello da strapazzo ma la legge impedisce che si compiano molestie e su una dipendente costituiscono un'aggravante e nessun dirigente serio ha voglia di contenziosi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mercato è regolato da leggi che impediscono che funzioni così.
> Chi sta sopra di lui può pure essere altrettanto marpioncello da strapazzo ma la legge impedisce che si compiano molestie e su una dipendente costituiscono un'aggravante e *nessun dirigente serio ha voglia di contenziosi.*


non ne sarei così sicura: recentemente la multinazionale per cui lavoro è stata trascinata in causa da due ex dipendenti che hanno impugnato il licenziamento, e prevedeva che sarebbe finita così prima ancora di licenziare: non si sono scomposti più di tanto, direi.

comunque, come ha detto bill gates parlando delle le dieci cose che "la scuola non ti insegna, ma che bisognerebbe imparare il più velocemente possibile" : la vita è ingiusta. abituatevi


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la vita è ingiusta. abituatevi


parole sagge


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura: recentemente la multinazionale per cui lavoro è stata trascinata in causa da due ex dipendenti che hanno impugnato il licenziamento, e prevedeva che sarebbe finita così prima ancora di licenziare: non si sono scomposti più di tanto, direi.
> 
> comunque, come ha detto bill gates parlando delle le dieci cose che "la scuola non ti insegna, ma che bisognerebbe imparare il più velocemente possibile" : la vita è ingiusta. abituatevi


beh diremo meglio che ogni dirigente serio ha il culo ben parato...
O chi glielo para per benino eh?
Conoscendo el to paron di persona...

Se gli dicessi per la strada ehi straccion...non so come si mette eh?

Figurati se si scompongono...mica sono statali eh?
Mica il tuo dirigente è lì per concorso pubblico eh?

Sai invece come va nei tuoi mondi?
Il dirigente non porta a casa tot risultati?
Vede i sorci verdi...

No?


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> beh diremo meglio che ogni dirigente serio ha il culo ben parato...
> O chi glielo para per benino eh?
> Conoscendo el to paron di persona...
> 
> ...


anche gli statali 
sono ben parati:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche gli statali
> sono ben parati:unhappy:


Beh nessuno li licenzia no?
E il loro posto di lavoro non è legato a determinati profitti no?

Ma sono contento sai che in questi ultimi anni hanno iniziato a romper il culo pure a loro

Na volta invece il divario tra dipendente pubblico e privato era semplicemente SCANDALOSO.


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura: recentemente la multinazionale per cui lavoro è stata trascinata in causa da due ex dipendenti che hanno impugnato il licenziamento, e prevedeva che sarebbe finita così prima ancora di licenziare:* non si sono scomposti più di tanto, direi.*
> 
> comunque, come ha detto bill gates parlando delle le dieci cose che "la scuola non ti insegna, ma che bisognerebbe imparare il più velocemente possibile" : la vita è ingiusta. abituatevi



hanno fatto bene a non scomporsi, mica è illegale licenziare, si tratta solo di stabilire se il licenziamento è legittimo o meno, il che può dare origine eventualmente ad una responsabilità contrattuale per danni, imputabile alla multinazionale, reparto amministrativo
ben diverso è il caso di molestie, reato che prevede l'accertamento della responsabilità personale, ovvero non è possibile che la multinazionale venga indagata per molestie


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in questo caso specifico io ho capito chiaramente che tu non avvalli il comportamento di y



ti ringrazio per averlo scritto chiaro e tondo
sei sempre chiara


----------



## ilnikko (2 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao nikko
> spesso e volentieri scrivi cose intelligenti e sensate, e anche stavolta
> nonostante ciò ho seri problemi a quotarti a causa del tuo avatar :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ciao,il mio avatar è piu' blues del tuo .
Per quanto riguarda il mio "straqualificata" era ovviamente solo un porre l'accento sul fatto che l'utente in questione viene vista dal capo come un culo e due tette che camminano,quindi si puo' palpeggiare,demansionare,magari minacciare,mentre forse (non conosco Calipso,vado a naso....) è un elemento molto utile in azienda/ufficio/ecc ecc. Concordo sul fatto che le qualifiche e le relative mansioni sono scelte dal capo,ma in questa storia io ci ho letto un abuso,poi non so' fino a che punto,ma mi ha dato parecchio fastidio il fatto che si sia potuto spostare d'ufficio e demansionare una donna perchè non si fa' toccare...non cado dalle nuvole,so' che funziona così purtroppo in troppi posti. Non voglio fare allarmismi sulla violenza alle donne,ma tu mi insegni che spesso non c'è neanche bisogno di toccare qualcuno per usargli violenza...
(e comunque Petrucci non è buono....)



free ha detto:


> anche a me
> in pratica se un utente critica i post di X che critica il comportamento di Y, allora automaticamente l'utente in questione avalla il comportamento di Y
> sarà una qualche applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
> domanda difficile, non ho le qualifiche per rispondere, quando lo hanno spiegato all'asilo si vede che ero assente:singleeye:


Qui non ho le competenze per rispondere


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,il mio avatar è piu' blues del tuo .
> Per quanto riguarda il mio "straqualificata" era ovviamente solo un porre l'accento sul fatto che l'utente in questione viene vista dal capo come un culo e due tette che camminano,quindi si puo' palpeggiare,demansionare,magari minacciare,mentre forse (non conosco Calipso,vado a naso....) è un elemento molto utile in azienda/ufficio/ecc ecc. Concordo sul fatto che le qualifiche e le relative mansioni sono scelte dal capo,ma in questa storia io ci ho letto un abuso,poi non so' fino a che punto,ma mi ha dato parecchio fastidio il fatto che si sia potuto spostare d'ufficio e demansionare una donna perchè non si fa' toccare...non cado dalle nuvole,so' che funziona così purtroppo in troppi posti. Non voglio fare allarmismi sulla violenza alle donne,ma tu mi insegni che spesso non c'è neanche bisogno di toccare qualcuno per usargli violenza...
> (e comunque Petrucci non è buono....)


anche se avesse frequentato
solo la scuola materna
non coniugasse due verbi
in modo corretto in una frase
anche se di mestiere (esagero)
pulisse bagni pubblici
nessuno e sottolineo nessuno
si può permetterle di mancarle di rispetto
ma questo a mio parere


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo te sentirsi dire che l'unica ragione per la quale mi ha assunta è perchè sono una bella ragazza ( laureata, con un master e tutta una serie di qualifiche),
> essere accusata di essere noiosa perchè con me non si diverte visto che io non "sto ai giochi",
> essere minacciata e intendo proprio dire minacciata di licenziamento in tronco se non gli giuravo fedeltà perchè lui "non mi ha assunto ha comprato la mia anima"...
> sentirsi dire che mi vesto un pò troppo seriamente perchè non mi metto le gonne e che quando invece mi metto il tailleur con una bella camicia scollata e le scarpe con il tacco alto sto  molto meglio
> ...


Non saprei cosa consigliarti, se non di rivolgerti ai sindacati o a qualche avvocato con esperienza in questo settore. Mi sembra davvero brutto subire certe pressioni, non credo sia una cosa da minimizzare.

In ogni caso hai la mia solidarietà, per quello che vale.


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il mio "straqualificata" era ovviamente solo un porre l'accento sul fatto che l'utente in questione viene vista dal capo come un culo e due tette che camminano,quindi si puo' palpeggiare,demansionare,magari minacciare,mentre forse (non conosco Calipso,vado a naso....) è un elemento molto utile in azienda/ufficio/ecc ecc. Concordo sul fatto che le qualifiche e le relative mansioni sono scelte dal capo,ma in questa storia io ci ho letto un abuso,poi non so' fino a che punto,ma mi ha dato parecchio fastidio il fatto che si sia potuto spostare d'ufficio e demansionare una donna perchè non si fa' toccare...non cado dalle nuvole,so' che funziona così purtroppo in troppi posti. Non voglio fare allarmismi sulla violenza alle donne,ma tu mi insegni che spesso non c'è neanche bisogno di toccare qualcuno per usargli violenza...
> (e comunque Petrucci non è buono....)


Sono d'accordo con te. Anche a me sembra un abuso. Odioso, direi.


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche se avesse frequentato
> solo la scuola materna
> non coniugasse due verbi
> in modo corretto in una frase
> ...


È anche il mio.
Io non mi rassegno a vivere in un mondo di squali e aborro l'idea che una persona che subisce certe cose debba reagire contando solo sulle proprie forze e sulla propria determinazione. Ci sono persone che non sono forti nè determinate, ma che comunque hanno pari dignità rispetto a chi è più scafato. E vanno difese da chi usa la propria posizione di potere per manovrare gli altri in funzione dei propri obiettivi/desideri.


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> È anche il mio.
> Io non mi rassegno a vivere in un mondo di squali e aborro l'idea che una persona che subisce certe cose debba reagire contando solo sulle proprie forze e sulla propria determinazione. Ci sono persone che non sono forti nè determinate, ma che comunque hanno pari dignità rispetto a chi è più scafato. E vanno difese da chi usa la propria posizione di potere per manovrare gli altri in funzione dei propri obiettivi/desideri.


a quanto pare non è un pensiero
condiviso da tutti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> a quanto pare non è un pensiero
> condiviso da tutti


flavia, non è una questione di condivisione
posso anche condividere il pensiero e l'intento, ma nella realtà non funziona così


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> flavia, non è una questione di condivisione
> posso anche condividere il pensiero e l'intento, ma nella realtà non funziona così


Chiara, lo so hai ragione
ho scritto quella cosa 
sul pensiero condiviso 
per un altro motivo, 
la realtà?
credimi so bene come funziona
e spero solo che le persone
non lo debbano imparare
allo stesso mio modo, perchè
è una medicina alquanto amara


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> a quanto pare non è un pensiero
> condiviso da tutti


Questo non importa. L'importante è che ci sia sempre qualcuno che lo condivide e che sia pronto ad indignarsi per certe cose.

Io ho sempre lavorato a scuola, ci lavoro ormai da quasi vent'anni.
È un ambiente ovattato, dove certe dinamiche di prepotenza le cogli sul nascere: riesci a vederne le radici, puoi intervenire e sperare di cambiare qualcosa.
Forse per questo non mi rassegno al mondo di squali. Se lo facessi sarei una contraddizione vivente.
Poi mi piace l'idea di vivere in una comunità che tutela chi non è così furbo o in gamba o cinico o cazzuto da sapersela cavare da solo.
E sono contenta di vederla così 

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

*infatti Bill Gates*

ha centrato molto il punto, asserendo che "i buoni sentimenti e gli insegnamenti politicamente corretti (aggiungo: che provengano dai genitori o dalla scuola) hanno creato generazioni di giovani del tutto privi di senso della realtà della vita".


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma il problema non è poi tanto quanti squali vi siano a questo mondo piuttosto quanti squaletti  viscidi e senza palle li assecondano, se annulli  i secondi generalmente limiti molto le azioni dei primi :carneval:


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Qui nessuno pensa che la vita sia tutta rose e fiori... E tantomeno che io sia una "vittima" diversa dalle altre persone che vivono situazioni di disagio in ufficio. 

Ribadisco che, come ho scritto in un altro post, non mi è possibile rivolgermi ai sindacati. 

Ora continuo a lavorare in questa azienda, fortunatamente sono in un altro ufficio, e sto svolgendo al meglio e a testa alta il mio lavoro perchè è un dovere farlo, qualsiasi esso sia, a prescindere dal ruolo o dalla qualifica (qui sembra addirittura che le qualifiche e le esperienze professionali, sminuiscano invece di arricchire).

Ciò non toglie che, a parer mio, chiunque e dico chiunque venga trattato in un certo modo da qualcuno che evidentemente è in una posizione di forza, dovrebbe potersi difendere. 

Ma come avete detto voi la vita è complicata! Meno male che c'è qualcuno che me lo ha detto qui, perchè altrimenti da sprovveduta quale sono non lo l'avrei ancora capito...:rotfl:

Trovo solo quantomeno strano, che ci siano ancora persone che non solo giustificano certi comportamenti ma rimproverano chi è oggetto di essi di non essere in grado di difendersi o addirittura di essere esso stesso il provocatore di certe situazioni.

Detto questo, grazie per tutte le considerazioni e gli excursus sulle strade legali e non percorribili.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

per le molestie sessuali si va ai sindacati?

chi ti ha detto che sei tu a provocare le molestie?

bah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per le molestie sessuali si va ai sindacati?
> 
> chi ti ha detto che sei tu a provocare le molestie?
> 
> bah


Per qualsiasi tipo di comportamento non consono puoi rivolgerti al sindacato che a sua volta se è un sindacato che ha un suo perché ha necessariamente dei legali che assistono il lavoratore in tutto, poi se parliamo  di sindacati del cavolo allora altra cosa :mrgreen:  ovvio bisogna avere delle pezze di appoggio prima di avanzare delle accuse se no ciccia :mrgreen: ma qui non è solo questione di essere informati o,di essersi informati ma anche di buon senso :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciò non toglie che, a parer mio, chiunque e dico chiunque venga trattato in un certo modo da qualcuno che evidentemente è in una posizione di forza, dovrebbe potersi difendere.
> 
> Ma come avete detto voi la vita è complicata! Meno male che c'è qualcuno che me lo ha detto qui, perchè altrimenti da sprovveduta quale sono non lo l'avrei ancora capito...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ribadisco: dove hai letto l'accusa di essere stata tu a provocare le molestie.
Io ho ripetuto più volte che probabilmente il tuo superiore è uno stronzo. 
Mi permetto tuttavia di sottolineare, in questo tuo post, l'atteggiamento da vittima e di pensarci su.
Sul fatto che chiunque debba potersi difendere: che discorso è il tuo?
è ovvio che tutti possiamo difenderci, soprattutto quando la nostra posizione è chiara.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> per le molestie sessuali si va ai sindacati?
> 
> chi ti ha detto che sei tu a provocare le molestie?
> 
> bah


Se dovessi andare io dai sindacati per tutte le molestie che ho subito...!


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Ribadisco: dove hai letto l'accusa di essere stata tu a provocare le molestie.
> *Io ho ripetuto più volte che probabilmente il tuo superiore è uno stronzo.
> Mi permetto tuttavia di sottolineare, in questo tuo post, l'atteggiamento da vittima e di pensarci su.
> Sul fatto che chiunque debba potersi difendere: che discorso è il tuo?
> è ovvio che tutti possiamo difenderci, soprattutto quando la nostra posizione è chiara.


allora evidentemente in un certo sarcasmo in alcune risposte ho male interpretato io

Io non credo di avere un atteggiamento da vittima, scusami ma non riesco a capire cosa intendi quando dici: 

"quando la nostra posizione è chiara."


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ha centrato molto il punto, asserendo che "i buoni sentimenti e gli insegnamenti politicamente corretti (aggiungo: che provengano dai genitori o dalla scuola) hanno creato generazioni di giovani del tutto privi di senso della realtà della vita".


esatto!
purtroppo si impara come gira la vita veramente
a suon di bastonate
si cerca di difendersi, e al contempo di evitare
di lasciarsi trascinare nel calderone


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Per qualsiasi tipo di comportamento non consono puoi rivolgerti al sindacato che a sua volta se è un sindacato che ha un suo perché ha necessariamente dei legali che assistono il lavoratore in tutto,* poi se parliamo  di sindacati del cavolo allora altra cosa :mrgreen:  ovvio bisogna avere delle pezze di appoggio prima di avanzare delle accuse se no ciccia :mrgreen: ma qui non è solo questione di essere informati o,di essersi informati ma anche di buon senso :mrgreen:


Sì, è così.

Anche solo per una prima forma di consulenza, quando proprio non sai da che parte girarti, il sindacato può essere utile.

Almeno nel settore dove lavoro io è così. Se hai delle grane, anche legali, ci rivolgiamo ai sindacati.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> allora evidentemente in un certo sarcasmo in alcune risposte ho male interpretato io
> 
> Io non credo di avere un atteggiamento da vittima, scusami ma non riesco a capire cosa intendi quando dici:
> 
> "quando la nostra posizione è chiara."



guarda che sei tu che hai svilito un argomento serio e grave ponendolo a mo' di cazzeggio e mettendoci pure il desiderio di rivalsa a mezzo umiliazione, che secondo me c'entra poco e niente, nonchè non meglio identificate accuse di illegalità
da un tale minestrone che poteva uscirne?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che hai svilito un argomento serio e grave ponendolo a mo' di cazzeggio e mettendoci pure il desiderio di rivalsa a mezzo umiliazione, che secondo me c'entra poco e niente, nonchè non meglio identificate accuse di illegalità
> da un tale minestrone che poteva uscirne?




Ancora free!!! e basta con sta polemica....! 
mica ho svilito una cosa che è capitata ad un'altro no? ho parlato di una cosa mia. Mi sembra che in diversi abbiamo compreso il mio 3d senza farne chissà quali questioni di principio.
Abbiamo capito qual'è il tuo punto di vista. Se un argomento, un 3d, un utente, non li condividi, bon esprimi la tua opinione... e va bene! 
Io ho risposto a determinati tuoi commenti perchè mi sembravano fuori luogo ed esagerati ma per piacere... finiamola qua perchè davvero mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2013)

Guarda un po' cos'ho trovato...

http://www.repubblica.it/rubriche/p...ef=twhr&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter







:condom::condom::condom:


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

commento un filo utopistico.   siamo e saremo sempre influenzati dalle sensazione che il modo in cui qualcuno ci si presenta ci trasmette.

bisognerebbe poi anche sapere a che tipo di inserzioni i ricercatori hanno risposto.

che se uno cerca un posto di lavoro a contatto col pubblico,io datore di lavoro guardo eccome al modo in cui ti presenti.

e ribadisco che la donna italiana è mediamente bella e curata.     cerchiamo sempre di tenere presente che non è obbligatorio nemmeno essere brutti o sciatti per essere bravi


----------



## Calipso (18 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda un po' cos'ho trovato...
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/rubriche/p...ef=twhr&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Leda ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda un po' cos'ho trovato...
> ...


ecco perché non rispondo mai ai curricula inviati. voglio vedere la gente in faccia e sentire cosa dicono ... soprattutto *come* lo dicono. ho fatto da tramite per assunzioni ed è interessantissimo vedere cosa pensa la gente di se stessa. e i fake ci sono tanti, ma anche a loro stesso svantaggio. chi assume, deve poter vedere oltre la facciata. io ad esempio ho consigliato a tutti di venire ai colloqui vestiti *normale*, niente vestito buono e cazzate varie. il 10% è venuto in jeans, gli altri non hanno resistito.

il lavoro hanno preso coloro che sono venuti in jeans, salvo uno che portava sempre il vestito buono ed era un tipo forte. uno degli esemplari rari della specie umana 

gli altri erano fake di ogni genere e non solo in rispetto a quello che hanno scritto nel CV. l'80% (purtroppo) di chi cerca lavoro sa fare letteralmente tutto. solo alcuni ammettono non sapere tutto e di essersi specializzati in un determinato settore, nel quale però sono bravissimi. e quei pochi sfondano.

ecco la mia consulenza gratuita per chi cerca lavoro: andarci in persona, non lasciare curricula ma un bigliettino con telefono e email, entrare rilassati parlare gentilmente senza venire meno alla propria opinione. se vi fanno attendere, non aspettare oltre 20 minuti e mai raccontare quanti guai avete ... 

se vi chiedono quanto volete per il lavoro, non chiedere troppo poco. chi chiede troppo poco, non vale. chi chiede troppo, non vale. fate un po' di ricerca di mercato, prima di avventurarvi nelle proposte improbabili o impossibili.


----------

